

Gliff app - new football forum app. Feedback appreciated. - shiftyhorse
http://www.thegliff.com/app

======
shiftyhorse
HN - We're just about to start marketing push on our app Gliff. It's for
football fans to have conversations in a more impacting and engaging way.
We've adopted a words+pictures approach to posting a status/conversation.Be
great to hear your thoughts!

